# VIEJITOS CC 7TH Annual car Show



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

SAVE THE DATE FLYER


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: LUX WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 14 2010, 05:22 AM~17487572
> *:thumbsup: LUX WILL BE THERE
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Damn, I can't make it.
I'm cutting my grass on that day. :angry: 

























:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Just kidding, can't wait.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 14 2010, 06:22 AM~17487572
> *:thumbsup: LUX WILL BE THERE
> *


right on :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

I will be there. TTT for SLY SLICK & WICKED. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 14 2010, 08:50 AM~17488721
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you homies are always down


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 14 2010, 02:14 PM~17491677
> *Damn, I can't make it.
> I'm cutting my grass on that day. :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

" PEREZ " Will be in the house. :yessad:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

>


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 14 2010, 02:14 PM~17491677
> *Damn, I can't make it.
> I'm cutting my grass on that day. :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@May 14 2010, 11:07 PM~17495879
> *I will be there. TTT for SLY SLICK & WICKED.  :biggrin:
> *



Are u ready for this one Tommy :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 16 2010, 02:31 PM~17506653
> *Are u ready for this one Tommy :biggrin:
> *


I also have to cut my lawn :biggrin: Just kidding HELL YEAH !!!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@May 16 2010, 01:33 PM~17506664
> *I also have to cut my lawn  :biggrin:  Just kidding HELL YEAH !!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 17 2010, 12:17 AM~17512224
> *SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........
> *


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT for my Mega Compa Jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 14 2010, 12:09 AM~17486104
> *SAVE THE DATE FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@May 17 2010, 10:20 AM~17515016
> *TTT for my Mega Compa Jimmy  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sup tommy?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 18 2010, 12:19 PM~17527929
> *:biggrin: sup tommy?
> *


TTT for my Compa Jimmy, just here kicking it Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 18 2010, 05:09 PM~17531775
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 19 2010, 04:46 PM~17543578
> *:biggrin:
> *


QUE PASA MI JIMMY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T


T



T



GOING TO A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 19 2010, 09:14 PM~17546753
> *QUE PASA MI JIMMY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nada just doing the viejito thang :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 19 2010, 08:53 PM~17546477
> *TTT
> *


 :h5:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T



T





T





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 20 2010, 12:15 AM~17548428
> *nada just doing the viejito thang :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 20 2010, 11:14 PM~17558923
> *To The Top  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


make your own topic way :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@May 21 2010, 07:33 AM~17560737
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Is there Harley or Motorcycle Catagory??   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

TTT for the Viejitos Familia :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 21 2010, 10:19 AM~17561666
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



t



t



t




its going to be a good one


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

" THE SLY THE SLICK THE WICKED WICKED WICKED " GOOD JOB VIEJITOS.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@May 23 2010, 08:20 AM~17576082
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 25 2010, 08:45 AM~17597552
> *  :dunno:
> *


 :nosad: park says no mc's because of past drama  

but i will have VIP parking right outside the entrance gate


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 26 2010, 12:16 AM~17607020
> *:nosad: park says no mc's because of past drama
> 
> but i will have VIP parking right outside the entrance gate
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks Hommie


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 26 2010, 08:20 AM~17609051
> *:thumbsup: Thanks Hommie
> *


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

we will b there :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@May 27 2010, 07:43 PM~17626742
> *we will b there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 26 2010, 08:32 AM~17609167
> *
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 14 2010, 06:22 AM~17487572
> *:thumbsup: LUX WILL BE THERE
> *





















*WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 29 2010, 12:41 AM~17638686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  right on homies


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@May 27 2010, 11:33 PM~17629596
> *
> *



will the troll be there :biggrin: :no: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Reserved parking, you know.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 1 2010, 03:16 PM~17666525
> *Reserved parking, you know.
> *


 :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes: :h5:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 14 2010, 01:09 AM~17486104
> *SAVE THE DATE FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 25 2010, 11:16 PM~17607020
> *:nosad: park says
> 
> 
> T T T *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 2 2010, 09:22 PM~17680592
> *NO MILD CUSTOM :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: :biggrin:
> 
> T T T
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@Jun 3 2010, 07:12 AM~17683377
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Jun 3 2010, 12:24 PM~17686038
> *TTMFT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

:boink: san joaquin will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Jun 3 2010, 09:25 PM~17690929
> *:boink: san joaquin will be in the house :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T  T


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

It's confirmed! Paris Escovedo to co-headline with The Sly Slick & Wicked AUGUST 29th For the Viejitos 7th annual car show/ concert! THE LEGENDS WITH LATIN MUSIC ROYALTY! Hosted by BEER RUN BOBBY














SHHHHEEEEEEOOOOOOW!

More big names to be announced!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

NOW CHECK THIS OUT!_____We have another headlining band who signed on a few minutes ago! The San Jose legends, MYSTIQUE will join Paris Escovedo & The Sly Slick & Wicked AUGUST 29th For the Viejitos 7th annual car show! THE LEGENDS WITH LATIN MUSIC ROYALTY! _____*3 HEADLINE BANDS!*_____ Hosted by BEER RUN BOBBY _____ 1 more latin rock band to be announced! 












THIS SHOW WILL DISPLAY WHAT SAN JO IS REALLY ALL ABOUT WHEN IT COMES TO THROWING CAR SHOWS! A very classy show filled with great food, firme rides, families, and people who take pride in keeping the lowriding community a family scene! Come out and support!


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Jun 8 2010, 08:58 PM~17733163
> *NOW CHECK THIS OUT!_____We have another headlining band who signed on a few minutes ago! The San Jose legends, MYSTIQUE will join Paris Escovedo & The Sly Slick & Wicked AUGUST 29th For the Viejitos 7th annual car show! THE LEGENDS WITH LATIN MUSIC ROYALTY! _____*3 HEADLINE BANDS!*_____ Hosted by BEER RUN BOBBY _____ 1 more latin rock band to be announced!
> 
> 
> ...



Good Job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A HOP PAYING OUT $200 PLUS IN CASH  

FOR BEST IN SHOW $200 IN CASH..... :biggrin: 


HOP SPONSORED BY R&S HYDROS & INDIVIDUALS CC *


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 8 2010, 08:57 PM~17733934
> *WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A HOP PAYING OUT $200 PLUS IN CASH
> 
> FOR BEST IN SHOW $200 IN CASH..... :biggrin:
> ...





Sweet! ROBERT FROM R&S HYDROS WILL BE THERE! That's a good dude right there. He is always giving to great causes!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Jun 8 2010, 09:58 PM~17733163
> *NOW CHECK THIS OUT!_____We have another headlining band who signed on a few minutes ago! The San Jose legends, MYSTIQUE will join Paris Escovedo & The Sly Slick & Wicked AUGUST 29th For the Viejitos 7th annual car show! THE LEGENDS WITH LATIN MUSIC ROYALTY! _____*3 HEADLINE BANDS!*_____ Hosted by BEER RUN BOBBY _____ 1 more latin rock band to be announced!
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T

CANT WAIT    

:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Jun 8 2010, 09:27 PM~17733605
> *USO will be in the house  :biggrin:
> *


  right on homies


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

THE ELEMENT BAND


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@Jun 10 2010, 06:12 AM~17747045
> *
> *


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:wave: VIEJITOS


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jun 11 2010, 05:39 PM~17763026
> *:wave: VIEJITOS
> *


QUE PASA DAVE :h5:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jun 11 2010, 06:13 PM~17763285
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*NEW FLYER THANKS TO MOOSE  GREAT JOB  *


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 12 2010, 07:50 AM~17766847
> *NEW FLYER THANKS TO MOOSE  GREAT JOB
> 
> 
> ...


T T T FOR A BAD ASS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*NEW FLYER THANKS TO MOOSE  GREAT JOB  *





















se abienta MR. MOOSE


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@Jun 13 2010, 08:47 AM~17773370
> *
> *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@Jun 14 2010, 10:33 PM~17788769
> *
> *


Hell yeah ima be there...and that's right! Moose knows his shit! lol Mas Chingon Mr Moose! Kool can't wait for the show when Viejitos are in the House!! Shaaooo!


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 12 2010, 08:50 AM~17766847
> *NEW FLYER THANKS TO MOOSE  GREAT JOB
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flyer MOOSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice avatar JIMMY  Those pics look familiar. :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 12 2010, 09:53 AM~17766857
> *T T T FOR A BAD ASS SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 14 2010, 12:09 AM~17486104
> *SAVE THE DATE FLYER
> 
> 
> ...


Fuk yessss Jimmy


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Jun 14 2010, 09:54 PM~17789207
> *Hell yeah ima be there...and that's right! Moose knows his shit! lol Mas Chingon Mr Moose! Kool can't wait for the show when Viejitos are in the House!! Shaaooo!
> *



right on joe


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up Jimmy ,LOCK DOWN CAME OUT SWEET...Hugo San Joaquin Viejitos.   



> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 14 2010, 05:53 PM~17785925
> *
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@Jun 17 2010, 09:48 AM~17814685
> *    Whats up Jimmy ,LOCK DOWN CAME OUT SWEET...Hugo San Joaquin Viejitos.
> *


whats up hugo? good to see you on here


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up Jimmy.  


> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 18 2010, 04:17 PM~17826808
> *whats up hugo? good to see you on here
> *


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 25 2010, 11:16 PM~17607020
> *:nosad: park says no mc's because of past drama
> 
> but i will have VIP parking right outside the entrance gate
> *


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 21 2010, 03:28 PM~17847374
> *
> *


Discrimination At Its finest  There are Harley's in Car Clubs now But still can't go to some Car Shows   its all good Raul There is other Shows this Year :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74+Jun 21 2010, 03:28 PM~17847374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is what it is sorry homies  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT 4 SSSSSSSAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNN JJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jun 21 2010, 10:16 PM~17851633
> *TTT 4 SSSSSSSAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNN JJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:
> *


u know


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Orale Jimmy Que pasa? See you guys out there at your show.

T T T for VIEJITOS


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 23 2010, 05:45 PM~17868886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T :cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jun 23 2010, 02:16 PM~17867500
> *
> *


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 21 2010, 05:10 PM~17847724
> *Discrimination At Its finest   There are Harley's in Car Clubs now But still can't go to some Car Shows      its all good Raul There is other Shows this Year  :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Bro,not our Rules.....The parks Rule,we have no control over it :angry: 


T



T



T............


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Jun 25 2010, 09:52 AM~17884983
> *Sorry Bro,not our Rules.....The parks Rule,we have no control over it  :angry:
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 23 2010, 04:45 PM~17868886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 29 2010, 10:00 AM~17916314
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: qvole moose


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 30 2010, 07:00 PM~17930561
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, reserved parking.  

And, I need some overnight storage space in the fire department...just a little.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 1 2010, 09:00 AM~17934989
> *Remember, reserved parking.
> 
> And, I need some overnight storage space in the fire department...just a little.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:wow: :0


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 30 2010, 07:58 PM~17930535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

ALMOST GAME TIME


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jul 7 2010, 10:29 PM~17989294
> *:wow:  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT 
cant wait 4 this 1 :happysad: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 8 2010, 06:24 AM~17990738
> *:h5:
> *


you know the homies from rollerz only gotta show  :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@Jul 22 2010, 10:05 PM~18118455
> *
> *


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jul 20 2010, 08:53 PM~18097377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin: looks like is gonna be a good one


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jul 26 2010, 09:53 AM~18142452
> *:biggrin: looks like is gonna be a good one
> *


hopefully you guys can make it :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 26 2010, 03:41 PM~18145899
> *hopefully you guys can make it :biggrin:
> *


we will be there


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jul 26 2010, 10:04 PM~18149458
> *we will be there
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

post the reg or email me one please [email protected]


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 27 2010, 07:20 PM~18158257
> *post the reg or email me one please [email protected]
> *


ok ill post tonight


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
for my homies!


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:0  :nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 1 2010, 09:00 AM~17934989
> *Remember, reserved parking.
> 
> And, I need some overnight storage space in the fire department...just a little.
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## bigrock2005408 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO in the house


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jul 20 2010, 07:53 PM~18097377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 30 2010, 11:03 PM~18191320
> *
> *


   WHATS UP JIMMY


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:run:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Aug 13 2010, 09:18 PM~18305748
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Aug 10 2010, 10:59 PM~18281852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you coming to the show chonga?


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Aug 16 2010, 12:20 PM~18322798
> *T  T  T
> *


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

A REMINDER TO ALL CAR CLUBS WE WILL BE GIVING OUT CASH MONEY THIS YEAR SO SHINE UP THOSE RIDES     






VIEJITOS


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Aug 17 2010, 08:45 PM~18339003
> *A REMINDER TO ALL CAR CLUBS WE WILL BE GIVING OUT CASH MONEY THIS YEAR SO SHINE UP THOSE RIDES
> VIEJITOS
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Aug 17 2010, 09:45 PM~18339003
> *A REMINDER TO ALL CAR CLUBS WE WILL BE GIVING OUT CASH MONEY THIS YEAR SO SHINE UP THOSE RIDES
> VIEJITOS
> *


  thats right :wow:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 17 2010, 08:12 PM~18337866
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO in the house


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Padrinos will be there see the beautiful bombas  :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

is there going to be a motorcycle class?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A HOP PAYING OUT $200 PLUS IN CASH  

FOR BEST IN SHOW $200 IN CASH..... :biggrin: 
HOP SPONSORED BY R&S HYDROS & INDIVIDUALS CC *


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Aug 18 2010, 12:59 PM~18344108
> *is there going to be a motorcycle class?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lupe+Aug 18 2010, 12:59 PM~18344108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 18 2010, 06:23 PM~18346799
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bring your pedal bike :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Aug 20 2010, 09:01 AM~18361424
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: viejetos doing it big


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Rawest_One_Out (Aug 21, 2010)

p/s pump = 160$ 
chrome double groove p/s pulley 37$ 
chrome master cylinder cover 9$ 
chrome timing cover = 8$ 
chrome oil pan = 45$ 
chrome mster cylinder= 170$ 
chrome radiator support = 20$
Chrome Alternator = 90$
Chrome Water Pump= 100$
Chrome 3" fan shroud = 30$
Polished Power Steering Bracket= 70$
Chrome Pulley Single Groove 28$
Chrome Pulley 35$
Polished Aluminum Intake Manifold 188$

[email protected]


----------



## Rawest_One_Out (Aug 21, 2010)

All brand new chrome parts


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Aug 22 2010, 05:25 PM~18377811
> *:biggrin:
> *


   Whats up Beto


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

whats up hugo  u ready for this one?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Aug 20 2010, 11:28 AM~18362524
> *LO*LYSTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> *


 :0 see you there


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T T T GETTING CLOSER :cheesy:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

*T T T *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Aug 24 2010, 11:52 AM~18393736
> *T T T GETTING CLOSER  :cheesy:
> *


 :drama: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Aug 23 2010, 10:43 PM~18390398
> *whats up hugo  u ready for this one?
> *


   yea gona be a good one..


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Aug 24 2010, 01:14 PM~18394351
> *T T T
> *


   George whats happening ese..what's up RENO!!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKE -65-_@Aug 24 2010, 05:34 PM~18396556
> *   George whats happening ese..what's up RENO!!!!
> *


  NO MUCHO HOW YOU DOING CARNAL I WAS IN SAN JO THIS WEEKEND AND I MIGHT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND...SO IF YOU GO I'LL SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 04:48 PM~18396158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

the hoppers roll cal??? :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

I haven't received my preferred parking and overnight storage confirmation in the mail yet. So, I will assume everythings everything.


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

whats the pay out


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

$$200$$
for each category


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

more info in a few


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

can we bring an ice chest with soda and waters and sandwiches?


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

is the hop gonna be inside the park?


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

yes it is in the park in a blockd off area


----------



## COLD STEEL (Jul 23, 2010)

what r the rules 4 the hop n what class 4 it 2.


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COLD STEEL_@Aug 27 2010, 08:08 AM~18419555
> *what r the rules 4 the hop n what class 4 it 2.
> *


COLD STEEL? Is this PW? Your old neighbor (seen you in Pitt)


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 26 2010, 01:37 PM~18413052
> *can we bring an ice chest with soda and waters and sandwiches?
> *


I am! :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> I am!  :biggrin:
> [/b]


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 26 2010, 01:37 PM~18413052
> *can we bring an ice chest with soda and waters and sandwiches?
> *


YES WE CAN


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2010, 09:57 AM~18420729
> *YES WE CAN
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Good Luck Jimmy & Viejitos c.c. I hope you guys have a firme turn out.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 26 2010, 01:37 PM~18413052
> *can we bring an ice chest with MAN sodaS and waters and sandwiches?
> *


FIXED


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Aug 26 2010, 01:37 PM~18413052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

THE HOP IS $200 FOR 1ST PLACE 
SINGLE/ DOUBLE/ RADICAL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 26 2010, 12:37 PM~18413052
> *can we bring an ice chest with beer and waters and sandwiches?
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 27 2010, 01:34 PM~18422286
> *fixed  :biggrin:
> *


your gonna get me in trouble :biggrin:


----------



## DUKE -65- (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Aug 26 2010, 07:31 PM~18415954
> *:wow:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## COLD STEEL (Jul 23, 2010)

so is there any rules 4 the hop


----------



## COLD STEEL (Jul 23, 2010)

> COLD STEEL? Is this PW? Your old neighbor (seen you in Pitt)
> [/b]


no its not pw sold cold steel 2 me. but he said hell b there at the show. cold steel well be there


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COLD STEEL_@Aug 27 2010, 07:02 PM~18424072
> *so is there any rules 4 the hop
> *


i talked to the hop sponsors and the said pretty much the standard rules same as streetlow and nationals but you will be advised on sunday


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

OVER 75 AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

See u guys Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Aug 28 2010, 01:45 AM~18426310
> *See u guys Sunday  :thumbsup:
> *


orale


----------



## Secret Squirrel (Nov 4, 2009)

Chicano artist Marcos Gaitan will exhibiting artwork at the show and raffling off a large 4 x6 foot painting so be prepared to take it home if your the lucky winner. You may remember him from the Mi Coche/My Culture lowrider art exhibit at the Mexican Heritage plaza a while back. See you there.


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

"PEREZ" Is ready one more day see you there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## W62S (May 18, 2010)

How many people get in with car entry and how much for kids to get in show


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W62S_@Aug 28 2010, 03:26 PM~18428887
> *How many people get in with car entry and how much for kids to get in show
> *





$25. vehicle includes 2 passed
$15. Bike includes 1 pass
additional passes $10, limit 2


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 20 2010, 10:34 AM~17551284
> *:h5:
> *



_what's up brotha I'll be there. :biggrin: _


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 8 2010, 09:57 PM~17733934
> *Gotta make some calls :biggrin: [/i]*


----------



## W62S (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 28 2010, 04:15 PM~18429112
> *$25. vehicle includes 2 passed
> $15. Bike includes 1 pass
> additional passes $10, limit 2
> *


What's kids admission


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_TTT_


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 28 2010, 04:34 PM~18429226
> *what's up brotha I'll be there. :biggrin:
> *


qvole


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W62S_@Aug 28 2010, 05:04 PM~18429357
> *What's kids admission
> *


12 and under free


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA FAMILY WILL BE THERE !*


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 28 2010, 09:38 PM~18430766
> *12 and under free
> *


 :wow: guess most of c.h.d members gonna be free than...lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW IN THE HOUSE!! ON OUR WAY....


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Killer show and turn out VIEJITOS!!!!

GREAT JOB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

Had to work :banghead: but cant wait to see the pics


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LS_MONTE_87_@Aug 29 2010, 06:33 PM~18435620
> *Had to work  :banghead: but cant wait to see the pics
> *


x2


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: poor judging :angry:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

good show good job viejitos. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_GREAT SHOW AND GREAT WEATHER AWESOME JOB VIEJITOES, I'LL BE POSTING PICS SOON._


----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 29 2010, 06:09 PM~18436003
> *good show good job viejitos. :biggrin:
> *


x66 :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Pics?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

AL/bdb846b3.jpg[/IMG]
Some pics I have will post more tomarrow good job viejitos


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 40 packard (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40 packard_@Aug 29 2010, 10:48 PM~18437979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:wow: NICE!!!!!!!PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

On behalf of myself and San Joaquin Valley Viejitos thanks for a great time!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

//i343.photobucket.com/albums/o472/40packard/VIEJITOS029.jpg[/img]






















[/quote]
THE BOMB SQUAD & THE STREET RIDERS FROM THE LUXURIOUS FAMILIA SUPPORTING ANOTHER GREAT EVENT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> FLACO & HIS 66 FROM THE LUXURIOUS FAMILIA, LOOKING GOOD


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

DAMM MISSED OUT ON A GOOD 1.... :banghead:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

great show, looking forward to next year


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Great show Viejitos, we had a great time out there, thank you from the LoLystics


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED VIEJITOS SAN JOSE'S 7TH ANNUAL CARSHOW. ALL THE CAR CLUBS ,BIKE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND SPECTATORS BECAUSE OF YOUR SUPPORT IT HELPED MAKE OUR SHOW A SUCCESS. IT WAS PACKED WITH PEOPLE AND CARS EVERYWHERE. 

AS FAR AS JUDGING THATS THE HARDEST PART OF THE SHOW AND ITS HARD TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY BUT WE DO OUR BEST. WE ARE NOT A BIG ORGANIZATION,JUST A CLUB TRYING TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING  

EVERYONE THAT HELPED OUT THANK YOU !!!!! 

IF YOU HAVE PICS POST THEM UP :cheesy: 

HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR FUTURE EVENTS


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

does anyone know the owners of these trucks? Are they on the board?

i want to know the tire size and brand of these truck tires. They look good!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 30 2010, 10:36 AM~18440756
> *does anyone know the owners of these trucks? Are they on the board?
> 
> i want to know the tire size and brand of these truck tires. They look good!
> ...


The first on belongs to my member ELMOOSE from DUKES S.C. Co.
The tires are Coker Classics 15" 560's.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*looks like i missed a good show - VIEJITOS always puts on nice shows anyways. nice pics....keep them coming* :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 30 2010, 10:43 AM~18440824
> *The first on belongs to my member ELMOOSE (the Photoshop king) from DUKES S.C. Co.
> The tires are Coker Classics 15" 560's.
> *


Yes those tires are :thumbsup:



Few pictures I took with my phone...


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 30 2010, 10:43 AM~18440824
> *The first on belongs to my member ELMOOSE from DUKES S.C. Co.
> The tires are Coker Classics 15" 560's.
> *


thanks!! does anyone know the second?


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO car club had a good time muck love to viejitos


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Aug 30 2010, 09:50 AM~18440362
> *I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED VIEJITOS SAN JOSE'S 7TH ANNUAL CARSHOW. ALL THE CAR CLUBS ,BIKE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND SPECTATORS BECAUSE OF YOUR SUPPORT IT HELPED MAKE OUR SHOW A SUCCESS. IT WAS PACKED WITH PEOPLE AND CARS EVERYWHERE.
> 
> AS FAR AS JUDGING THATS THE HARDEST PART OF THE SHOW AND ITS HARD TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY BUT WE DO OUR BEST. WE ARE NOT A BIG ORGANIZATION,JUST A CLUB TRYING TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Aug 30 2010, 09:50 AM~18440362
> *I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED VIEJITOS SAN JOSE'S 7TH ANNUAL CARSHOW. ALL THE CAR CLUBS ,BIKE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND SPECTATORS BECAUSE OF YOUR SUPPORT IT HELPED MAKE OUR SHOW A SUCCESS. IT WAS PACKED WITH PEOPLE AND CARS EVERYWHERE.
> 
> AS FAR AS JUDGING THATS THE HARDEST PART OF THE SHOW AND ITS HARD TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY BUT WE DO OUR BEST. WE ARE NOT A BIG ORGANIZATION,JUST A CLUB TRYING TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING
> ...


That's alway's hard, hell even the big magazines don't alway's do a good job. 
We do our best when we throw shows. Hopefully everyone will try to understand
if they don't place where they think they should.

Anyway, a good show to me!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Aug 30 2010, 08:50 AM~18440362
> *I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED VIEJITOS SAN JOSE'S 7TH ANNUAL CARSHOW. ALL THE CAR CLUBS ,BIKE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND SPECTATORS BECAUSE OF YOUR SUPPORT IT HELPED MAKE OUR SHOW A SUCCESS. IT WAS PACKED WITH PEOPLE AND CARS EVERYWHERE.
> 
> AS FAR AS JUDGING THATS THE HARDEST PART OF THE SHOW AND ITS HARD TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY BUT WE DO OUR BEST. WE ARE NOT A BIG ORGANIZATION,JUST A CLUB TRYING TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING
> ...


Good show. Worth getting up the day after our wedding to get our car there. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Aug 29 2010, 10:38 PM~18437917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks for the pixs... great event.


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 30 2010, 03:03 PM~18443017
> *Good show. Worth getting up the day after our wedding to get our car there.  :thumbsup:
> *


congrats! saw the pic of it, thought maybe that was the name of the car :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 30 2010, 01:46 PM~18442872
> *That's alway's hard, hell even the big magazines don't alway's do a good job.
> We do our best when we throw shows.  Hopefully everyone will try to understand
> if they don't place where they think they should.
> ...


THATS THE TRUTH RIGHT THERE JOHN


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 30 2010, 03:37 PM~18443907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC :biggrin: 

YOU TOOK SOME GOOD ONES,THANK YOU FOR SHARING


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 30 2010, 02:03 PM~18443017
> *Good show. Worth getting up the day after our wedding to get our car there.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT EVEN AFTER YOUR WEDDING DAY.........WAIT... ARE YOU TASHAS HUSBAND ?? :dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NICE PICTURES


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Aug 30 2010, 03:44 PM~18443986
> *:wow:  THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT EVEN AFTER YOUR WEDDING DAY.........WAIT... ARE YOU TASHAS HUSBAND ?? :dunno:
> *


Yup


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 29 2010, 10:38 PM~18437917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: DAMN thats CLEAN!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## vtownvet707 (Jul 9, 2010)

x2  


> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 30 2010, 08:52 AM~18439894
> *Great show Viejitos, we had a great time out there, thank you from the LoLystics
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Aug 30 2010, 04:41 PM~18443955
> *NICE PIC  :biggrin:
> 
> YOU TOOK SOME GOOD ONES,THANK YOU FOR SHARING
> *



*thanks, you guys threw one hell of a show can't wait till next year :biggrin: *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good ese!! Im still workin on comin up with the cash!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

BAD ASS SHOW N CONCERT. CNT WAIT TILL NXT YEARS, MAYB MY BOMB WILL B DONE BY DEN :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

great show! Had a great time. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Sorry for the crappy pics .... I didn't bring my camera .... Just the iPhone


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 30 2010, 05:29 PM~18444385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will you please stay off my freakin grass pleaseangry: :angry: lololol nice car was three wheelin at the dawg nice!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 30 2010, 05:21 PM~18444296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks R.O for the lunch hehe stomach was gone but be ok thanks :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 30 2010, 05:20 PM~18444289
> *NICE PICTURES
> *



_thanks Cheeze :biggrin: _


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 30 2010, 09:07 PM~18446727
> *thanks Cheeze :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS FOR THE PICS SENIOR QUESO & SENIOR EDDIE MONEY. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18446089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass '66 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Aug 31 2010, 01:16 AM~18447998
> *That's a bad ass '66 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you much for the compliment Mr. andyodukes66 and thank you Mr.D-cheese for the nice photo. I like it, can I use it?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Will post some more later today :wow:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks the Viejitos for a nice car show. :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you Viejitos ...great show


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 30 2010, 05:17 PM~18444267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice Pics everyone who posted.
Damn, I have to stop being lazy and take some too. 

I know EL MOOSE just didn't take *1*.  
*Come on EL MOOSE, were waiting.  *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh yeah, and what's up VIEJITOS??
It's your show, hurry up and post the Pics!!!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

WAY TO PUT IT DOWN VIEJITOS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Aug 31 2010, 09:00 AM~18450240
> *
> WAY TO PUT IT DOWN VIEJITOS
> *



The oldies had me chillin and relaxing all day..


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 31 2010, 10:47 AM~18450127
> *Nice Pics everyone who posted.
> Damn, I have to stop being lazy and take some too.
> 
> ...


I'm still going through all the pic's I took and I got to tweak a few too ,But First I got to say Thanks Viejitos it was a great show :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and I will post some pic's later today.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Aug 31 2010, 10:00 AM~18450240
> *it was a great show  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: and I will post some pic's later today.
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

we had a good time.. see you at the next one..


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Aug 31 2010, 10:00 AM~18450240
> *
> WAY TO PUT IT DOWN VIEJITOS
> *


Perfectly said Shark.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Aug 31 2010, 10:00 AM~18450240
> *
> WAY TO PUT IT DOWN VIEJITOS
> *


CANT FOR GET THE LADIES :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Aug 30 2010, 11:06 PM~18447750
> *GRACIAS FOR THE PICS SENIOR QUESO & SENIOR EDDIE MONEY. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


_
THANKS BROTHA YOUR CAR LOOK'S REAL NICE CONGRADS :biggrin: _


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 30 2010, 07:16 PM~18446089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_NICE PICS_


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 31 2010, 07:50 PM~18456282
> *NICE PICS
> *


Thanks ..... Not bad considering they were taken with my phone ..... Lol


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

GREAT SHOW & A LOT OF BADD ASS RIDES. CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Aug 31 2010, 10:46 PM~18456953
> *GREAT SHOW & A LOT OF BADD ASS RIDES. CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


X75 :biggrin:


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 31 2010, 08:49 PM~18455601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I know these two guys...be careful, be very careful!!! lol.


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Aug 31 2010, 08:46 PM~18456953
> *GREAT SHOW & A LOT OF BADD ASS RIDES. CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *



Buenos Dias Bobby! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE+Aug 31 2010, 07:49 PM~18455601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Manuel is getting ready to poke Jimmy in the eyes. :0


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 1 2010, 12:57 PM~18460980
> *I think Manuel is getting ready to poke Jimmy in the eyes. :0
> *


NO!!! Not the old poke in the eyes!!!! LOL


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ+Aug 31 2010, 09:46 PM~18456953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Sep 1 2010, 06:50 AM~18458921
> *I think I know these two guys...be careful, be very careful!!! lol.
> *


 jimmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Sep 1 2010, 06:50 AM~18458921
> *I think I know these two guys...be careful, be very careful!!! lol.
> *


[jimmmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## 408REGAL (Aug 3, 2009)

Great show lots of fun and cars but 
I would suggested next time to Let
Outside clubs judge cuz the judging 
Was not fair but besides that great show


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408REGAL_@Sep 1 2010, 09:03 PM~18465741
> *Great show lots of fun and cars but
> I would suggested next time to Let
> Outside clubs judge cuz the judging
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

IF YOU WANT TO SEE VIDEO FROM THE SHOW GO TO WWW.YOUTUBE.COM/STREETLOWMAGAZINETV


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 2 2010, 01:50 PM~18472070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 2 2010, 02:53 PM~18472107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 2 2010, 02:53 PM~18472107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS SIX SIX, :wow:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 31 2010, 07:49 PM~18455601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST WANTED TO THANK EACH AND EVERY ONE YOU THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR 7TH ANNUAL SHOW. I PROMISE NEXT YEARS WILL BE BETTER.


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 3 2010, 04:51 PM~18480879
> *I JUST WANTED TO THANK EACH AND EVERY ONE YOU THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR 7TH ANNUAL SHOW.  I PROMISE NEXT YEARS WILL BE BETTER.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 2 2010, 03:50 PM~18472070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup: 

Bad ass pic Moose


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Aug 31 2010, 09:46 PM~18456953
> *GREAT SHOW & A LOT OF BADD ASS RIDES. CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *



X1966 GRACIAS VIEJITOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Sep 8 2010, 11:34 PM~18522147
> *X1966 GRACIAS VIEJITOS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


im glad you fellas had a good time  thanks for the support


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

MOOSE AND RICH THANKS FOR ALL THE FIRME PICS


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Quickly I want to say before I post my greatness. 
*CONGRATS TO JIMMY ON SOON BEING A DADDY!*

ok


~Man I busted my ass on myspace & Facebook to promote this event! 

I remember LOUDLY saying "THIS WILL THE BIGGEST 2010 SAN JOSE CAR SHOW PERIOD!" I said that on the air & on my Facebook page right after Jimmy said I was THE HOST.

*And this car show ended being the biggest SAN JOSE car show in years!*

Viejitos CC made some big changes this year AND IT PAID OFF!

Congrats to you guys for this huge event! And thank you to Sonny from The Sly Slick & Wicked for giving Jimmy a great price as a favor to me. Your a good man. This car show was for a great cause. Viejitos CC is always having events to help the community! And I can't wait to work with you again Sonny, January 2011 for the Impalas Magazine Red Carpet event!


Much love,
Beer Run Bobby
Impalas Magazine


Impalas Magazine was in the casaaaaaaaaaaa! Mark & Beer Run Bobby chilin.











Impalas Magazine family con Toro & A.J.









It was this kind of day baby! ;]




















Hello? I need water NOW! My mouth is dry from this heat! NOT BEER WATER DAMN IT! Who the hell gets drunk at a family event?! Agua right now!









Orale! It's good to see a father with his son chillin. This was a great family event.









Dare I say it? I WILL! (SAN JO LEGEND) Edward and his band Mystique STOLE THE SHOW THAT DAY!









Nevermind, these guys made me drink beer anyway. But that's the tower. THAT DOESN'T COUNT! 









Sonny from The Sly Slick & Wicked backstage after the show. Uggghhhh! We were hot & tired. What a great day man.









What it's all about!









Too cool to smile. Then again, your life is already one big smile when you have a beautiful family. =]









=]









Right before showtime!









I was looking right at the other radio show d.j.'s through that jam packed park thinking..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9enMPQtsdA WHOOOOAAAA!









Backstage. We were all tired.









Babyyyyyyyyyyyy! =]









Watcha! The 209 was in the casa! Much love to them!









Right after The Sly Slick & Wicked finished up, they stood on stage with Beer Run Bobby for a curtain call.










The rest of the 247 pictures will be post up tomorrow on Impalas Magazines new FACEBOOK PAGE! Here is the link! http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100...60593340&v=info

You know what? I'll keep posting some up here every other day. ;]


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

=]

Thank you for supporting Impalas Magazine. We hope you enjoy our oldies show! We are live every Sunday night 5pm-12am.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 3 2010, 03:51 PM~18480879
> *I JUST WANTED TO THANK EACH AND EVERY ONE YOU THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR 7TH ANNUAL SHOW.  I PROMISE NEXT YEARS WILL BE BETTER.
> *


pinky swear ???? :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Sep 11 2010, 07:14 PM~18543739
> *Quickly I want to say before I post my greatness.
> *CONGRATS TO JIMMY ON SOON BEING A DADDY!*
> 
> ...


HEY BOBBY I JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT.  NICE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@Aug 31 2010, 07:17 AM~18449370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BIKE IS CLEAN
THE ART WORK IS FIRME AND YOU GOTS SOME SKILLS
THOSE SKIRTS ARE CLEAN!!


----------

